# Chaos Daemon Writers Needed



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I'm looking for any Fantasy Players (age 18+) who would be interested in writing some posts for a blog I’ve started for all things Daemon related (you would receive full credit for your contributions of course). 

I have started a blog (link in sig) that I am hoping may eventually transition into a full website and which will cater specifically to 40k & Fantasy Daemon players.

Some articles I would be interested in at this juncture are:



A full tactic review of chaos daemons spanning several posts. (modelled along the lines of the one I am currently doing for 40k)
 
A Review of the changes made in the recent update.
 
Some Battle Reports including pics or video.


Answering Reader Rules Questions and Reviews of Reader Army Lists
 
Any other ideas you might have.

My hope would be that one or more persons would become regular contributors to the blog and would deal with the Fantasy Daemons while I review the 40K side of things.

I am really passionate about Chaos Daemons in 40K, and I'm looking for others who feel the same about Fantasy Daemons and wouldn't mind spending some of their spare time writing articles/posts. 

I have no incentive at this time to help compensate you for the time you would spend writing the articles, other than the satisfaction of providing helpful info for other players.

However, the timeline for writing posts would be pretty flexible at the moment as this is still early days for the blog, so I'd be more than happy with a well written post once every two or three weeks or even once a month.

If you’d be interested send me an email at : [email protected]

Thanks.


----------

